# Was my stance way to wide?



## JaCqEeZ (Feb 24, 2015)

Im about 5'9" and apparently for years was riding with a stance width of 22.5", I never really looked into it or though of it, thats just how i set it up a long time ago. Recently got a newer used setup and went to set my stance and was like shit, i have no clue where to set my stance. So started researching and it seamed like someone at my height should be around a 20" stance. I rode a couple days at that and just kept thinking something wasn't right. So I measured my old set up and was surprised how wide I was riding the whole time according to what ive read. I opened it up to 21 for now, gonna ride next week and see how it is but just wondering if riding at 22.5 could have actually hindered my riding the whole time.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

There's no formula to a correct stance width, it's all about comfort and what feels right for you.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> There's no formula to a correct stance width, it's all about comfort and what feels right for you.


+1
I rode with a stance around 19.5" while I was learning. I'm 6'! Turns out it was really a bit too narrow for me to be really stable. I now ride that same board at around 22.5" +/-! My other two boards I ride closer to 24-25"

Too narrow and you're unstable, prone to toppling over easier. Too wide, you lose ROM, the ability to move up & down dynamically, etc. What constitutes too wide, too narrow? That is dependent on each individual's comfort and anatomy! Those charts are just meant to give newb's an "average" for finding a starting point!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Go with what feels good to you. I'm 5'2" and ride with a 21.5" wide stance.


----------



## JaCqEeZ (Feb 24, 2015)

Cool, thanks for the feedback. Gonna roll with the 21" for my next time out and go from there


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

I liked this video done by Keijiro Kasahara on his show Weekly of Weird playing around with extremely wide and extremely narrow stances
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFn9t9Mwun8&feature=player_detailpage#t=347


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

trpa_ec said:


> I liked this video done by Keijiro Kasahara on his show Weekly of Weird playing around with extremely wide and extremely narrow stances
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFn9t9Mwun8&feature=player_detailpage#t=347


:blink: Well,.. That was unusual to say the least! :blink: 
Kind of a Japanese "ETT!" The stance extremes did confirm my point about riding too wide/narrow tho! :lol:


[ edit ]
I thought the "rocker" experiment was interesting. I couldn't help thinking about how often rocker'd boards are recommended to newbs as better for learning to ride as I watched him spin around wildly and fail to get any real edge hold turning! :dunno: 

Made me happy I started out on a full camber deck!  OTOH, he didn't catch an edge either! :laugh:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

trpa_ec said:


> I liked this video done by Keijiro Kasahara on his show Weekly of Weird playing around with extremely wide and extremely narrow stances
> WOW6.09「Dr Doggyの超実験」 - YouTube


Those crazy Japanese!!!


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Complicated question and there's no one answer. I actually have two different boards and I like my stands wider on one then another.

I'll just link you to this Ryan Knapton vid, I think it's spot on...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtlD68PAw_8


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just run whatever feels the most comfortable, and play around with it until that happens. I'm similar height to you and I run 22.5-23.5 depending on the board. Keep in mind that if you have or ever get bindings with canted baseplates, they allow you to comfortably run a wider than normal stance too.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm 4'11 and ride about a 20" stance. I started a notch (on both sides) more narrow which put me at about 18" - then I started playing around with my stance width/angle options (as well as getting a new board about 6cm longer). I found the 20" gave me more flexibility as far as getting low and I felt I had better control over the board as a whole, especially when running through the park. I actually recently tried going back to 18" just to see how it feels now (and because I'm so small I got it in my head that maybe 20" is a bit wide) and I didn't really like it. Not impossible to ride by any means, but 20" is just my comfy spot. There are obviously recommendations out there for people just starting off who have no idea where to even begin and who haven't yet learned/gotten into adjusting and setting up their own gear. Play around with it - and each time give it a little time to adjust to the difference - and you'll know when you hit that sweet spot.


----------



## deltout (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a pretty wide stance for my size and recently started narrowing it a little at a time. my ollie's seem to be higher and spins are easier to start and control.
i like how a wide stance feels on mostly everything i do,but maybe i was too wide.
wish i started trying new stances a while ago.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

My stance was around 20-1/2" to start the season. Before this last trip out I moved my right (rear) binding to the next set of holes. Didn't really notice much of a difference to be honest. I'm trying to figure out what the best stance for me is with my riding style - looking for the most balance and best ability to turn and handle speeds.

I don't spend any time in the park, so I'm not worried about stance affecting spins, etc.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

*Stance*

Hi guys and girls,

Stance is something that everyone will say different things. Some prefer wide, some close. 

I personally like to go as wide as my knees will let me. It ensures I have a great centre of balance, forces me to have knees bent wide, forces me to turn using my shoulders (eliminating the whip or counter rotation that many new riders incur) and it also lets me land bigger tricks and have more stability in changing snow conditions.

The downside of a wide stance to a closer stance; is that turn initiation on a closer stance IS easier. However, easier doesn't necessarily mean better technique, just easier when you havent got the technique! 

A lot of park riders are also riding with closer stances and the reason for this is that spin initiation and reaction times are slightly faster with a closer stance.

Each to their own though! Some great advice and feedback from everyone! 

Keep it up!

Learn how to snowboard with online video tutorials Snowboard Addiction


----------



## UncleHulka (Mar 6, 2019)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but out of interest, SAddiction how wide is your stance?


----------



## muzzyahoy (Nov 19, 2016)

Also, as a basis point, I was told that if you measure, barefoot, from the ground to the tip at the bottom of your knee cap, that should be your reference stance, and then go from there. Its kind of like the rule of your foot being as long as from the inside of your wrist to your inner elbow.
Could be just an old wives tale, but I found it works perfectly for me?!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I'd say closer to the top of the knee cap. Also pants inseam -10" seem to be within range.


----------



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

I just saw this on the nidecker website. I'm wondering how many people find the numbers they give through feel?


----------



## muzzyahoy (Nov 19, 2016)

muzzyahoy said:


> Also, as a basis point, I was told that if you measure, barefoot, from the ground to the tip at the bottom of your knee cap, that should be your reference stance, and then go from there. Its kind of like the rule of your foot being as long as from the inside of your wrist to your inner elbow.
> Could be just an old wives tale, but I found it works perfectly for me?!


Just remembered I saw it in a board setup video that Danny Kass did years ago, and he was pretty good at the snowboarding


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

muzzyahoy said:


> Also, as a basis point, I was told that if you measure, barefoot, from the ground to the tip at the bottom of your knee cap, that should be your reference stance, and then go from there. Its kind of like the rule of your foot being as long as from the inside of your wrist to your inner elbow.
> Could be just an old wives tale, but I found it works perfectly for me?!


Similar idea is to jump up in the air and measure the distance between your feet in the landing position. That being said, just take a screwdriver with you and experiment on a groomer day.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

poser said:


> Similar idea is to jump up in the air and measure the distance between your feet in the landing position. That being said, just take a screwdriver with you and experiment on a groomer day.


This is what I did. Then fine tuned from there. I also do lots of squats for exercise and took that measurement. It was very close to the jump. So I did a couple jump squats and took the average.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> This is what I did. Then fine tuned from there. I also do lots of squats for exercise and took that measurement. It was very close to the jump. So I did a couple jump squats and took the average.


Yeah, my squat stance is pretty close to identical, if not actually identical, to my snowboard stance. For simplicity, I’d generally advise starting with a stance slightly wider than your shoulders. You don’t necessarily have to overthink it, especially if you ride regularly and can experiment. If you’re a vacation rider, these details can be a little more important to get right out of the gate.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

As someone who has been teaching the squat for over 25 years, optimal functional squat stance width is largely dependant on hip individual bone structure, mainly hips. I would guess snowboarding is similar, except that width will change how you can weight the board while carving, too wide and you won't be able to get enough weight over the middle the board in a deep carve. So I would say it depends on your hip structure, board length and shape, and riding style.


----------

